# [NIGHT 3] Confused PokeMafia



## [O] (Sep 26, 2010)

Night falls on the confused congregation. Nobody knows who he is, and nobody knows who to trust.

One by one, each player returns to his abode, in preparatino for his actions that night.

*Night has begun. 48 hours for night actions.*

EDIT: Extending the deadline by about 10-12 hours for school and whatnot. T_T


----------



## [O] (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Day 1

The sun is hidden behind the clouds. It is still dark outside, and nobody has awoken yet, except the town night watchman. He notices an unusual bulge by the town square, where the citizens would normally spent the most of the day.

An ominous wind blows by, but he tries to ignore it. He lifts his lamp to the bulge and nearly faints at what he sees.

The body of *rock-ground*, lying on top of what appears to be a burlap sack.

_Pull yourself together,_ he says to himself. He gets down onto his knees and takes a closer look. There are two or three flies buzzing by, and an earthworm digging through rock-ground's eyeballs. Turning his corpse over, the watchman notices that there are no scars or wounds. Breathing heavily, he plants his ear next to the corpse's chest, but hears nothing. The only sign of an attack is the expression on rock-ground's face, one of pure terror.

Planning to move the body, he lifts rock-ground's corpse off of the burlap sack and nearly faints again.

The burlap sack is in fact *Grass King*'s corpse, neatly folded up underneath rock-ground. He wears the same expression as rock-ground, as if he was scared to death.

*rock-ground is dead.*
*Grass King is dead.*

_Day has begun. 48 hours for discussion._


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

So! The only two possibilities here are 1. Haunter, and 2. Pikachu Cult. I'm willing to bet on 1, though, what with the "expressions of pure terror". 

Other than that, I don't have anything.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Or Haunter _and_ Pikachu Cult, since both of them look scared to death. The mafia's kill may have been blocked by Togetic healing the victim, Nosepass inadvertently blocking Scyther, or the victim being Forretress.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Wait. I thought the people Pikachu targets don't die?


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

They do die if Pikachu does, so if this was a Pikachu Cult thing then most likely rock-ground would have been Pikachu and had just inducted Grass King before somebody (Haunter?) killed rock-ground, killing both.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Wait. I thought the people Pikachu targets don't die?


They shouldn't; they should turn into Pichu.



			
				The Sign Up Thread said:
			
		

> Pikachu: Every night recruits one player into the cult. Each recruited player becomes a Pichu. If Pikachu dies, all Pichus die.
> Pichu: Dies if Pikachu dies. There are zero at start of game.


Which means Haunter and Scyther both got their kills, right? Which means they both ought to know who they are. Yikes.

This game is so weird. Should we try to figure out how to flush out the ones with their votes affected?


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

This is really, really hard.  No one knows what side they're on!  

...Well, whoever targetted either rock-ground or Grass King do, but still.

All I can say is last night, I targeted Emerald Espeon, and nothing happened to them.  (This is sort of like a role-claim, I know, but with added confusion!)  Is anyone else willing to confess to who they targeted?


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I targeted Brock, to whom nothing happened.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Maybe they're both in the Pikachu Clan. With everyone just sending out random usernames though, I wonder how likely it is that Scyther/Haunter would have both missed their kill and that the other one would have hit a Pikachu? Not terribly likely?

I think this game is probably best played if we try to work together, so I'll say that I targeted Worst Username Ever and nothing happened.


----------



## Flora (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I targeted Brock as well; obviously, nothing happened.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I targeted Jack_the_PumpkinKing and nothing happened as far as I know.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

You're pretty popular today, Brock.

Alright, how's this for a Magikarp plan? Everyone can vote for just one person (for themselves, maybe?), so then we've got one vote each. Assuming we want to get the Magikarp? I mean, they can't do anything useful and we might as well try and get rid of them before we hit them on accident. I guess this could be bad if we accidentally kill someone with a Sneasel, but maybe that would be a decent way to pick someone to die without trying to figure out leads, anyway.

Oh, and Kadabra and Duskull might know who they are, too. Or at least they'll know that they're a detective type; I guess they can't tell which side they're on. Do either of you want to reveal your status? I'm not entirely certain what the mafia will do about you; it's not guaranteed they know who they are, and if they think you might be a Duskull they won't want you to die.

Dodrio also might have some idea, but it's hard to say if they should wait or not. Someone might target them, but they also might live through their three turns and then they could hand all that information to us.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I like the for-ourselves Magikarp plan, at least unless we can deduct anything else from who targeted whom or from Dodrio, Kadabra or Duskull.

Shall I start? *I nominate myself*.


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I guess I'll vote for myself too. It's not like we have any aliens, and anyone who uses this as an opportunity to try and get majority vote on someone they don't like is clearly against us.

*Nominate Hiikaru.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Sure, although whoever is Sneasel may be in for a surprise, as they may get the majority...

Nominating *ole_schooler*.  (Man that felt weird.)


----------



## Griffin (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I also targeted Worst Username Ever...and nothing has happened to him.

Nominating *Griffin*.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Nominating *Worst Username Ever*.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I don't want to die. Also, I did nothing at night. *Nominating myself.* I guess.


----------



## Griffin (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Who'd you target, Worst Username Ever?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I targeted Hiikaru, but nothing happened.


----------



## Athasan (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I targeted Flora and Ashes. Nothing in particular happened.

*Nominate Athasan*


----------



## Wargle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

wtf? TWO PEOPLE TARGETED ME? why? I... *sob* I thought you *sob* I thought you loved me!!! *sob* UHUHUHUHUHHHH

*Brock* because he is an idiot and needs to die a horrible painful death because he is he sucks so bad.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Because editing is suspicious,

Maybe either Jack or Flora was a killer, and the other was a healer, and since they both targeted me, I got saved? And maybe Rock was Pikachu, Grass King became Pichu then died.

Oh and I targeted Psymon.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

All right, *Emerald Espeon*.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

*blazheirio889.*

Also, I targeted Jack as well.


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

*Demonickittens*


----------



## JackPK (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Who'd you target, kittens?


----------



## RavenMarkku (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Might as well. Nominating *Manic Fame*.

I targeted Nemec, and it seems really nothing happened, sooo.


----------



## demonickittens (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Manic Fame


----------



## Nemec (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I didn't target anyone because it felt awkward killing someone when I didn't even know what I was. :x

*Nemec*


----------



## Griffin (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Hmm...what a coincidence, that Hiikaru and WUE targeted each other...assuming they're telling the truth, of course.


----------



## Dave Strider (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

*Targeting Psymon.*

Oh, and I targeted Griffin.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Now that all the info on who targeted who is in, I can safely reveal my deductions:

Either EmeraldEspeon or Blazhy are almost definitely Scyther. My PM at the end of Night One read:


			
				O said:
			
		

> Your Forretress shell has been hit!


Therefore I was targeted to be killed and saved because my role has two lives. The only roles (correct me if I'm wrong) that kill are Scyther and Haunter. If Scyther tried to kill me, then rock-ground was Pikachu Cult, recruited Grass King, and then was killed by Haunter, which killed the Pichu (Grass King) as well. As far as I can tell, this is the only scenario that makes sense given what we know (including the description of the dead people, which implied they died of fright, which implies Haunter).

(As a summary, the following is a compilation of who targeted whom.)

NIGHT ONE
  Flora and Ashes -> Brock
  Manic Fame -> Nemec
  dragonair -> nothing
  demonickittens -> ManicFame
  Jack_the_PumpkinKing -> Brock
  Athasan -> Flora and Ashes
  ole_schooler -> EmeraldEspeon
  Hiikaru - Worst Username Ever
Grass King dead
  Worst Username Ever -> Hiikaru
  **blazheirio889 -> Jack_the_PumpkinKing
  **Emerald Espeon -> Jack_the_PumpkinKing
  Nemec -> nothing
  Brock -> Psymon
rock-ground dead
  Griffin -> Worst Username Ever
  Psymon -> Griffin

Unless anybody has some other major insight, *I change my vote to EmeraldEspeon* because she's (he's?) first on the list out of those two, and if she turns out not to be Scyther I recommend tomorrow we (or you, if I get killed) go after Blazhy.


----------



## JackPK (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Also, I'm about to head out to my theatre rehearsal so don't be suspicious of me posting-and-running. I'm not trying to avoid chatting, I'll be back in like an hour or an hour and a half.


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

I was so thrilled when I realized I might actually have a cool role, until I realized that means I'm going to be killed... Well, selfish person that I am, I change my vote to *blazheirio889* :P (And I'm a she.)


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

...I'm not sure if Emerald Espeon is admitting to being Scyther or not, but since I didn't think lynching myself was a good idea (regardless of possible Magikarp status), I'll change to *Emerald Espeon* as well.  (Hey, I already tried to do something to her once...Watch, it'll turn out I'm a Slowpoke, and so what I do doesn't matter :D )


----------



## Hiikaru (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

If that's correct, then that means we don't have to worry about the Pikachu cult, *and* we can get rid of a potential Scyther today. And that's pretty complicated to just make up.

Loathe as I am to abandon this ridiculously silly self-lynch plot, I'll change my vote to *Emerald Espeon* for now, since she's first. If you are a Scyther, sorry for taking away your nice role!



> ...I'm not sure if Emerald Espeon is admitting to being Scyther or not


She can't really know whether or not she is to admit it, can she?



> Hmm...what a coincidence, that Hiikaru and WUE targeted each other...assuming they're telling the truth, of course.


Eh, I targeted her for being (rightly) suspicious of me in my other mafia game, it's not that hard to imagine we would hit each other.

Oh, and, is it more likely that Haunter is lying here somewhere, or that he's hanging out in the shadows watching us squirm? I'm not sure how much it matters either way for now, since we already have a plan in action, but.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Because I don't wanna die, I'll change my vote to *Emerald Espeon*. :(


----------



## Eifie (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

D=<

Watch me turn out to be a Magikarp...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Hold on a sec. Jack targetted Brock, as did Flora. It could be entirely possible that Flora is Haunter, and that either Grass King or rock-ground were Pikachu/Pichu after all. 

If Flora is Haunter, then suspicion naturally falls on dragonair and Nemec, both of whom haven't said who they targetted. Technically Nemec gave a reason why she didn't target anyone, but I don't know, I have a that it's made-up. She said:



> I didn't target anyone because it felt awkward *killing someone* when I didn't even know what I was. :x


Wouldn't "targetting someone" have worked better there?

Of course this is me relying on my gut feeling but I think it was worth putting out there.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Your points are all valid, Blazhy, but whether rock-ground and Grass King died by Scyther or Haunter likely depends on whether [O]'s descriptions of deaths are modelled after the roles involved or just some random description. Assuming the descriptions are based on the roles, I would expect that a Scyther kill would involve cuts, gashes, blood, etc, while a Haunter kill would be more along the lines of frightened to death (which fits so well with rock-ground and Grass King's deaths that I find it hard to believe would have happened if [O] didn't intend it that way).


----------



## JackPK (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Also



blazheirio889 said:


> Technically Nemec gave a reason why she didn't target anyone, but I don't know, I have a that it's made-up. She said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invalid, since nobody really knows their role unless a PM gave it away (as it did for me). Yes, it's possible that [O] sent a PM saying something like "Your scythes have killed rock-ground", but that would be an incredibly obvious hint and would ruin the point of having us not know our roles at the start of the game. I'm honestly surprised I got one about my Forretress shell, but who knows? Maybe if I got one so did Nemec. But I doubt it.

I don't even know where I'm going with this post anymore, since I went back-and-forth with devil's advocate so many times. Whatever.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> Invalid, since nobody really knows their role unless a PM gave it away (as it did for me).


Unless someone targeted rock-ground or Grass King, of course.


----------



## Hiikaru (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Oh, yeah, I noticed her wording there too, but I was thinking along the same lines before I chose someone. It wouldn't be "awkward" to heal or inspect a person, but I can see feeling a little weird about killing them off. Now that you mention it though, it's still odd that she wouldn't have picked anyone; doesn't a need for information in this strange game override any awkwardness?

Dragonair as a healer in my last game forgot to send in any night actions at all, so maybe she didn't target someone and didn't want to draw attention to it for fear of just such a scenario as this, but she could be actively avoiding revealing her target, too.

Besides that, unless Nemec and Dragonair hit one of the dead people, there's no reason for them to hide their target but preemptive caution, and if Jack's Pikachu Cult theory is correct (and it's looking more than likely), then only one of them could be the killer anyway.


----------



## [O] (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 1] Confused PokeMafia*

Day 1

The confused congregation slowly quiets down, one by one. It seems apparent the victim of the day's discussions. Each person turns their head to Emerald Espeon, who starts shaking her head.

"No..." she whispers. She gets up. "No, no, no..."

Emerald Espeon takes a few steps back, raising her hands in front of her as if to defend against something. One by one the others stand up and walk toward her in a creepy cult-esque manner, surrounding her before she can flee. All that can be heard is a muffled scream as the citizens close in on Emerald Espeon.

*Emerald Espeon is dead.*

_Night has begun. 27 hours for night actions._

EDIT: Sorry for the inconsistency; I had to add three extra hours because I have a social event to attend today.


----------



## [O] (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [NIGHT 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Day 2

The congregation met once more on the second day, to discover the body of Hiikaru, with a bullet wound that seemed to stretch across its entire bare chest, dried blood scattered over its torso.

*Hiikaru is dead.*

_Night has begun. 48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Griffin (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Hmm...don't know where to go with this. Could someone have found out they were Mafia, feared Hiikaru, and killed him on purpose? Or could it just have been a random target?


----------



## JackPK (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

since when do pokemon carry guns

Given that yesterday we narrowed it down to EmeraldEspeon and Blazhy, and we lynched EmeraldEspeon and someone still got killed anyway (and bloodily at that), I'd say it's clear that unless Blazhy can be really persuasive, it's her turn to get lynched.

Nominating immediately after the day begins is usually suspicious, but given yesterday's deduction, I think it's reasonable to nominate *blazheirio889*.

The following is all purely conjecture, but I'm thinking of it now so I have to say it or I'll forget: tomorrow if we have no leads (which is possible, maybe unlikely but possible) we could go through with the nominating-ourselves thing to root out the Magikarp and Sneasel(s), since those roles are not much more than complications in the logic of the game, and with Scyther presumably dead we won't have to worry about a nightly Mafia kill. (Big hint as to whether Scyther ends up actually dead or not: whether we have a kill the next day, and if so, whether it talks about dying of fright/shock i.e. Haunter, or more physical ways of killing i.e. Scyther.)


----------



## JackPK (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*



Griffin said:


> Hmm...don't know where to go with this. Could someone have found out they were Mafia, feared Hiikaru, and killed him on purpose? Or could it just have been a random target?


Probably intentional, since Hiikaru and I have been the ones talking so much. I was honestly expecting to get killed since I revealed that my first life was gone, but maybe Blazhy (our most likely Scyther candidate) figured the Forretress shell was the most insightful I was going to get.

Note that in this and my previous post I've been referring to Blazhy as the most likely Scyther candidate but not the only one, because it's entirely possible that any of us could have lied about whom we targeted. I kind of hinted at my Pikachu Cult theory at the beginning (since I'd already pieced together from my Forretress shell breaking that both deaths could only come from one of the two kills, which obviously meant Pikachu), so if someone was observant enough to pick up on that, they could have suspected something and claimed a different target than they actually did (because how would we know?).


----------



## Griffin (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Well, Jack, who did you target?


----------



## Mai (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*



> Dragonair as a healer in my last game forgot to send in any night actions at all, so maybe she didn't target someone and didn't want to draw attention to it for fear of just such a scenario as this, but she could be actively avoiding revealing her target, too.


>:[ YOU WEREN'T EVEN A VILLAGER. You were an alien. But no, no night actions. I HAVE A REASON. There are a lot of usable once or usable twice night actions. MMKAY?

Yes, I _know_ he's already dead.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Hmm not good.

I targeted Psymon again, because I want to know what my action does.

I might target someone else tonight because Nothing's happenming to Psymon.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

You'll all probably think I'm lying, but I did indeed target Jack last night. Therefore I'm quite certain that I'm not Scyther.

Going back to the points I made yesterday (I was unable to post again due to night falling), it could be possible that Nemec had targetted Grass King or rock-ground, and tentatively concluded that she was indeed Scyther, then slipped up while posting. Not the most solid point, but yeah.

There is something else I'd like to point out, though. I have a feeling that the kill descriptions don't accurately reflect who did the killings. Of course, night 1's killings seem like a Haunter's doing, what with their fear and all, but this night seems to reflect neither a Haunter's nor a Scyther's tendencies. Haunter probably can't hold guns (even if they could, it'd be much more practical to use their supernatural powers), and Scyther _definitely_ can't hold guns. Therefore, I don't think that we should rely on the kill descriptions.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*



Griffin said:


> Well, Jack, who did you target?


I'm Forretress, so I have no night action, but just for kicks I sent in Blazhy as my target just in case things are wildly screwy and the PM "your forretress shell has been broken" doesn't mean what logically it should mean.

Of course, now that we've demonstrated to the less logically-inclined that telling who you targeted can actually get you killed, everybody and their mother will be trying to lie about (or avoid saying altogether) who they targeted today, so we can't necessarily rely on that as a method any more.

From now on, _other than our inspectors and Dodrio_, whom we desperately need to remain secret as long as possible so they can compile as much role data as possible (3 nights max in Dodrio/Duskull's case, as long as possible for Kadabra), can anybody who got a PM of any sort from [O] (whether it implies a role or not) please stand up? I think that may be only Skuntank and the other Forretress, so nobody may have even gotten a PM.

Also, since secret behind-the-scenes PMs are allowed in the game (check the sign-up thread, rule 3), is there some sort of PM system we can set up for our inspectors? We still have very little knowledge of who's who and even who isn't who, so their data may end up crucial toward the end and if they die before they can tell us, whoops, we aren't getting any of it. Of course, if we end up arranging the PMs to be sent to a Mafia member who has figured out they're Mafia, that ruins the whole thing, so the problem is setting it up with someone we trust.



			
				blazheirio889 said:
			
		

> Going back to the points I made yesterday (I was unable to post again due to night falling), it could be possible that Nemec had targetted Grass King or rock-ground, and tentatively concluded that she was indeed Scyther, then slipped up while posting. Not the most solid point, but yeah.


Tentatively possible, not a very solid point, but depending on how the game goes today and tomorrow, it could be our best guess soon. May I ask why you pointed out both dragonair and Nemec at first, but have only focused on Nemec since then? Yes, she made a post slip-up (whether it was Freudian based on her role or just innocently accidental, we can't tell), but that doesn't discount dragonair's possibility too. Of course I'm iffy about whether they even could be guilty, but they both posted long enough after we started targetclaiming to have figured out (or just assumed, truthfully or not) that they were Scyther.

Sorry for the complete wall of text.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

I only focused on Nemec since she gave a reason why she didn't choose anyone to target. On the other hand, dragonair only posted to nominate itself...

...

Huh, must've been a trick of memory, I guess. :I I could've sword that its post just said "dragonair" in bold and nothing else. Maybe I'm thinking of anotehr Mafia game.

Anyway, the only PMs I've gotten from [O] are reminders that the night phase had started and to send in my night action.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

I only got the PM saying the game started.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Really, Brock? I thought you'd at least get PMs for each night phase. Or is that what you meant?


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*



Griffin said:


> Really, Brock? I thought you'd at least get PMs for each night phase. Or is that what you meant?


Maybe only roles with night actions get additional pms?  Or maybe Brock has, and is lying, or made a mistake.  I know I've gotten two so far, both telling me to get in my night actions.  I didn't send one in last night, because I didn't think it did anything.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

I only got one. It said:

Game has started. 24 hours for night actions.

Not lying.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Aside from the notification that my Forretress shell was hit, the only PMs I've gotten are the same as everyone else has gotten: that the night phase has started, and 48 hours for night actions.

When I said please say your PMs, I really meant please say your out-of-the-ordinary PMs, but this works too, I guess.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Aside from the notification that my Forretress shell was hit, the only PMs I've gotten are the same as everyone else has gotten: that the night phase has started, and 48 hours for night actions...


But, wait, have you gotten them at every night period?  I mean, I have, but if some folks only got them night 1, and others got them all nights, that could be indicative, right?  But if everyone got them both nights, I guess not.  

Anyway, we should probably decide who to lynch, or if we should again.  It's really hard to tell, as we don't find out the actual alignments of anyone until we choose to end the game.  So far, there's just one vote for blazheirio889, but I'm starting to wonder if that's a good idea....


----------



## [O] (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

(Just popping my head in here to clear things up. People get lynched with a plurality, not necessarily a majority, which means without any more votes, blazheirio889 will die.)


----------



## demonickittens (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

come on this is not going anywhere. I targeted Jack last night and came up with nothing. we need to do something or the pikachu clan will win. I nominate *Manic Fame*. Screw doing nothing.


----------



## JackPK (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*



demonickittens said:


> we need to do something or the pikachu clan will win.


Except that we're pretty sure the Pikachu Clan is dead, remember?


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Except that we're pretty sure the Pikachu Clan is dead, remember?


It's about the only way to get two deaths and have someone else not hit, assuming Jack is telling the truth.  Which I'm not convinced of, but...

It's interesting that *demonickittens* is more worried about a Pikachu cult win than a Mafia win.  The suspicious kind of interesting.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Yes, it does seem a bit suspicious... especially when the clan is likely dead. Kittens might be a newbie to Mafia, but still...

Meh, it's the only thing we've got, so I'll nominate *demonickittens*.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

I don't know. Demonickittens' mistake seems more of a newbie error. And of course nothing to lynch over but I guess if you insist...




...



...


...


*demonickittens.*


----------



## Flora (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

so I'm gonna have to bandwagon here, but *demonickittens.*


----------



## [O] (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: [DAY 2] Confused PokeMafia*

Day 2

*demonickittens is dead.*

_24 hours for night actions._


----------

